# Female / Neutered Male Rats Wanted - East Anglia



## BeesBella (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi.
I am looking for two rats to join my family. Either Female or Neutered Male.
I have experience with rats as I used to have 8 but had to rehome then due to the house I lived in but have now moved to a much bigger place and without rats in my life it just seems like somethings missing and my mum is missing having them too.
I would prefer to adopt/rescue rather than buy but obviously would be willing to give a donation the the charity. Any age is fine, from kit to fully-grown. Obviously I don't mind colours or wether they are top-eared or dumbo, I love rats of all kind.
I have a large cage but if they would come with a cage, that would be great as then my boyfriend can join them together.

I live in East Anglia so pref close but willing to travel.
Many thanks !


----------

